# Vape King - The Ridge Shopping Centre - 24 June 2017



## Gizmo (19/6/17)

The Grand opening of our brand new store at The Ridge Shopping Centre ( Corner Paul Kruger & Mozart Avenue, Honeydew Ridge ) Johannesburg South Africa on June 24 2017 @ 10:00AM.

As in Vape King fashion we have INSANE specials for the day. See you all there!!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (19/6/17)

Congrats @Gizmo !
Wishing you guys all the best with the new store!

Those LGHG2 batts at R90 ! Awesome deal!


----------

